# Phrag. Apollo 'Perfection'



## Drorchid (Jul 14, 2015)

From the same cross as Phrag. Apollo 'Red Velvet' (so this is a sibling). This plant is a lot larger in size than the previous Phrag Apollo, so the flower was able to develop more to its full potential. The color is a little lighter on this seedling, I would say it is more of a dark pink to rose color. This does show there is a lot of variation in this cross, so they range from pink, rose to red in color. Once the plants are mature, they probably all will have this shape and size. The flower is almost the same size and shape as a pure kovachii. It is 15 cm across and the petals are 6 cm wide.













Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice pouch.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 14, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 14, 2015)

Super nice.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 15, 2015)

With the cooler conditions for "Xmas Eve" could the color be partly explained by temperature? So would the color be darker for "Perfection" if it bloomed in the winter? But then again "Red Velvet" bloomed dark in the heat of summer.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy Cow!

That's gorgeous. Now if one will pop up with this one's shape and the color of 'Red Velvet'


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 15, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> With the cooler conditions for "Xmas Eve" could the color be partly explained by temperature? So would the color be darker for "Perfection" if it bloomed in the winter? But then again "Red Velvet" bloomed dark in the heat of summer.



Temperature definitely has an influence on color, but in this case (as Red Velvet is super dark red and is blooming at the same time as this clone) it has to do more with genetics...

Robert


----------



## phraggy (Jul 15, 2015)

They are two lovely blooms --- both should be called ' perfection'.

Ed


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 15, 2015)

I love this one. Looks like Fritz Schomburg but with a more kovachii-shaped pouch.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 15, 2015)

What a beauty!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2015)

Really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

